# Association Football



## Andi (Aug 31, 2003)

Come on then, I can't believe we've not had a thread on the beautiful game yet. Or at least I couldn't find it. Who likes footy? Yeah soccer if you like (I don't- who came up with soccer from the 'soc' of association anyway? Some rugby lad in the 1880s I'm guessing). 

Of course most fans are in Europe and South America but with the huge explosion in popularity in Asia (so we're led to believe here- is it just Beckhamania?) I was just wondering if there were fans in random places. The media in Britain makes out like the States is pretty apathetic on the subject although the ladies game is taking off. Which is nice. It'd be good to hear off any American fans.

So, who do you follow? Doesn't matter if we've not heard of them. I'm a Villa fan. And it's Aston Villa, Aston Villa FC. Who are by far the greatest team the world has ever seen. And also the Mighty Yeltz (Non league Halesowen Town).


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 31, 2003)

Basketball >>>> Football


----------



## Andi (Aug 31, 2003)

What the devil are you talking about boy? 

Are those greater than signs?? Don't be daft. Basketball's great but that's just absurd coming from a Cockney.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 31, 2003)

Hmmmmmm, I dont know, I just enjoy Basketball more as its faster paced, more kinds of goals that just keep a little variety....and its great to see them pull off some of the stuff. 

I mean with football.....you get a goal. With Basketball you get a Dunk/Layup/Shot/3pointer and I guess thats why I enjoy it more.


Of course I did enjoy Aresnals win today......specially with that 0wn goal


----------

